# Eduard Weekend Edition P-400



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, now that it has become a subject of discussion, I might as well post something about the Cactus Air Force P-400, Weekend Edition by Eduard. 

Here are some pics of the model from the work done so far.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Funky green!


----------

